# Madison!



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Well, I caught Madison running for a couple of seconds so you can see her rocking horse gait briefly. She'd just flown through the room a few seconds earlier so I put her back where she came from and she took off again before I could get the camera on so I missed half of it. 

And yes, Bailey is in a cone again. God, that eye is going to be the death of me. She scratched it again and I took her to the specialist to have it looked at in the off chance she wasn't squinting from an abrasion and it was another problem. I'm a little paranoid about it now. If we'd just gone to my regular vet I would've paid about $15 for an eye stain. It was $100 at the specialist. And she has no vision in it so I'm really wondering if I should have even had the surgery done. So frustrating....

Anyhow, I said I'd post the old girl if I could get her in her little sprint. Her B-day is Tues and she'll be 18! After you see her in action it'll be pretty clear why her nickname is Putter-potamus....


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

OMG she is so cute. I can not believe she is 18! wow.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh she is so darn cute! Especially considering she's about 120 in people years, that's amazing -she scoots along really good! Thank you for persisting in getting that 

I definitely see the resemblance in her gait and Snorkels gait.

And I'm so sorry about Bailey's eye. Did the vet have any prognosis at all or just wait and see if she gets her sight back?


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Just little doggies everywhere!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

xellil said:


> Oh she is so darn cute! Especially considering she's about 120 in people years, that's amazing -she scoots along really good! Thank you for persisting in getting that
> 
> I definitely see the resemblance in her gait and Snorkels gait.
> 
> And I'm so sorry about Bailey's eye. Did the vet have any prognosis at all or just wait and see if she gets her sight back?


Madison can get her run on every now and then. She puttered around for about 15 minutes, got tired, and is fast asleep again. I took her outside yesterday and she suddenly acted like none of her legs worked. It was the strangest looking thing. I called Mark out to watch her and he said, "I don't know what's going on but she can't get around if she suddenly has something neurological going on." I picked her up and told her that she was 3 days shy of being 18 and she was making it to her birthday and I meant it! And then I noticed that she had a thorn stuck in 2 of her feet! I pulled them out and she could walk perfectly normal. Poor thing obviously didn't have the coordination to limp so she was just stumbling around like a tiny drunkard.

Bailey has a poor prognosis on her eye. She has a functioning eye, it's just full of scar tissue that she can't see through. And the vet wants me to have this same surgery done on her other eye. I just don't think I can do it. I'd be terrified she'd have the same complication and I would be totally blinding her then. If I leave it alone she'll eventually lose the vision in it too but maybe it won't be sudden.
I need a drink just thinking about it....hwell:


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

That video is so cool Donna.
Happy 18th Birthday Madison!

Poor Bailey, you two have been through so much with her eye.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Donna Little said:


> Poor thing obviously didn't have the coordination to limp so she was just stumbling around like a tiny drunkard.


That cracked me up LOL. Has she always had the funny walk, or is she just pretty arthritic considering her age? Madison looks GREAT for 18- wow! You obviously take such good care of them.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Caty M said:


> That cracked me up LOL. Has she always had the funny walk, or is she just pretty arthritic considering her age? Madison looks GREAT for 18- wow! You obviously take such good care of them.


She's always had a little waddle but since she's gotten so old she's fairly arthritic. She has always been really active and I would find her in places that you'd never think a dog could get with 4 inch legs. We had a small tree fall on the property years ago and it was propped up by another tree so wasn't laying flat on the ground. I walked out and just happened to catch her climbing up this tree trunk and was about 15 feet off the ground. I freaked out! She stopped going up when I called to her and I stood under her to catch her if she fell and Mark called her from the base of the tree. She backed down and I was able to grab her when she got in my reach. She's been a crazy little dog up until about 2 yrs ago and her age really started to show. I'll tell her you said she looked great though. That'll make her day! :biggrin1:


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Its that low center of gravity. Do not discount 4 inch legs. 

Sargeant goes down steep cliffsides on our walks sometimes which darn near give me a heart attack and he climbs them like nothing. He climbs back up them with a dachshund smile and goes about his business. LOL

You should post a video with the whole crew! You have such cute, tiny babies. Do you have a favorite? I mean, I know you love them all in different ways and they are all special, but is there one that sticks out?


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

She is so precious... I love old lady dogs. That is absolutely amazing that she's turning 18, she looks great! happy birthday Madison!!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> Its that low center of gravity. Do not discount 4 inch legs.
> 
> Sargeant goes down steep cliffsides on our walks sometimes which darn near give me a heart attack and he climbs them like nothing. He climbs back up them with a dachshund smile and goes about his business. LOL
> 
> You should post a video with the whole crew! You have such cute, tiny babies. Do you have a favorite? I mean, I know you love them all in different ways and they are all special, but is there one that sticks out?


You're right, being so short has to help. 
I have a million videos of the dogs so I'll try to find a cute one to post with everyone in it. 
If I had to choose a favorite it'd have to be Toby in the #1 slot, followed closely by Bailey. The followed very closely by everyone else other than Sabrina. I don't mean to imply I don't adore her but she has very little to do with me. She is obsessed with my husband so she's with him constantly. If we both call her at the same time, she runs to him and won't give me the time of day.
It's a good thing though. He needs at least one of our babies to love him more than they love me!:wink:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I probably would not get the operation either. Bailey knows her way around your house and if one operation doesn't work, why would the other one? It breaks your heart, I know. Too bad that surgeon can't guarantee a result. 

I know what you mean about the thorns - I heard Snorkels making this weird sound the other day and she was under the table laying flat but her head was all bent back and I thought she had a broken back. I touched her and she kind of jerked so I thought she must be in horrible pain. So I called hubby and we were just standing there frozen, no idea what to do, watching her lay there kind of moaning and twitching. i was wondering if there was a doggie ambulance or if 911 would do it.

Then I see her foot is stuck in a tangle in her ear. Her toenail got caught and I guess she just fell over and hit the ground like that and couldn't move. 

So I know how relieved you were to see that Madison didn't have something horrible happen to her! Whew  Your little drunkard is still mobile, hopefully LONG past her 18th birthday. She looks fantastic.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I just am loving all these adorable videos! You people have such sweet old dogs. It makes me want to cuddle every single one of them. 

I'm looking at my boys and wondering what in the world they can possibly do that would be cute enough to take a video of? Shade peeing on a tree and Rocky sticking his head there at the same time and getting pee'd on....that's about the limit of their activity.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I think that would be a great video! I know they have to walk around now and then  And I loved your video at the dog show with the breeders' dogs.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

xellil said:


> I probably would not get the operation either. Bailey knows her way around your house and if one operation doesn't work, why would the other one? It breaks your heart, I know. Too bad that surgeon can't guarantee a result.
> 
> I know what you mean about the thorns - I heard Snorkels making this weird sound the other day and she was under the table laying flat but her head was all bent back and I thought she had a broken back. I touched her and she kind of jerked so I thought she must be in horrible pain. So I called hubby and we were just standing there frozen, no idea what to do, watching her lay there kind of moaning and twitching. i was wondering if there was a doggie ambulance or if 911 would do it.
> 
> ...


Poor Snorkels! You know you're old when your foot gets stuck in your ear hair and you can't free yourself!



chowder said:


> I just am loving all these adorable videos! You people have such sweet old dogs. It makes me want to cuddle every single one of them.
> 
> I'm looking at my boys and wondering what in the world they can possibly do that would be cute enough to take a video of? Shade peeing on a tree and Rocky sticking his head there at the same time and getting pee'd on....that's about the limit of their activity.


I do love my little old guys. And we would probably all be very amused to watch your dog pee on your other dog's head. Angel has always picked on Bailey to some degree at my house. If Angel is outside the doggie door and she sees Bailey coming she'll block her from being able to come out. And if she gets past her Angel will run at her and snap in her face. 
Bailey, being much smarter as a Min Pin, and always wanting to get the last word, would wait patiently for Angel to either pee or poop, and then casually walk over and pee on her back while she was doing her business. I'm sure she was thinking, "You really wanna mess with me shorty? I don't think so. Piss on you!" Good times.... :heh:


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Donna Little said:


> You know you're old when your foot gets stuck in your ear hair and you can't free yourself!


 That's happened to me a few mornings after one too many Bailey's and vodka the night before. I can just see a new sig line coming up! 





Donna Little said:


> And we would probably all be very amused to watch your dog pee on your other dog's head.


 It gets really old when we are taking a walk and every few minutes, Shade is peeing on Rocky's head. You'd think Rocky would eventually learn to at least move when he see's Shade start to lift. And Shade lifts really high so he gets a good arc going.....sometimes he cover's Rocky in pee. Then we get to have a whole bath we get home. Boy dogs are such fun!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

chowder said:


> And Shade lifts really high so he gets a good arc going.....sometimes he cover's Rocky in pee. Then we get to have a whole bath we get home. Boy dogs are such fun!


Now see, I think that would be a GREAT video! 

Rebel has peed on Snorkels a few times but it was because he was peeing already and she walked right under him. My little brainiac


----------

